# HUAWEI e3372h сonstantly initialized



## andrian (Oct 24, 2020)

I connected the modem HUAWEI e3372h to the system  FreeBSD 12.1 on raspberry pi3 B and want to use it as a router, but the network interface does not appear. I started looking in the `/var/log/messages` and saw that he was constantly writing:

```
Oct 24 01:32:13 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:32:13 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:32:23 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:32:23 generic kernel: cdce0 on uhub1
Oct 24 01:32:23 generic kernel: cdce0: <CDC Ethernet Control Model (ECM)> on usbus0
Oct 24 01:32:23 generic kernel: ue1: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
Oct 24 01:32:23 generic kernel: ue1: Ethernet address: 00:1e:10:1f:00:00
Oct 24 01:32:23 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:32:23 generic kernel: cdce0: at uhub1, port 4, addr 4 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:32:23 generic kernel: cdce0: detached
Oct 24 01:32:30 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:32:30 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:32:40 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:32:41 generic kernel: cdce0 on uhub1
Oct 24 01:32:41 generic kernel: cdce0: <CDC Ethernet Control Model (ECM)> on usbus0
Oct 24 01:32:41 generic kernel: ue1: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
Oct 24 01:32:41 generic kernel: ue1: Ethernet address: 00:1e:10:1f:00:00
Oct 24 01:32:41 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:32:41 generic kernel: cdce0: at uhub1, port 4, addr 4 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:32:41 generic kernel: cdce0: detached
Oct 24 01:32:47 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:32:48 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:32:59 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:32:59 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:12 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:12 generic kernel: cdce0 on uhub1
Oct 24 01:33:12 generic kernel: cdce0: <CDC Ethernet Control Model (ECM)> on usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:12 generic kernel: ue1: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
Oct 24 01:33:12 generic kernel: ue1: Ethernet address: 00:1e:10:1f:00:00
Oct 24 01:33:12 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:12 generic kernel: cdce0: at uhub1, port 4, addr 4 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:12 generic kernel: cdce0: detached
Oct 24 01:33:17 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:17 generic kernel: cdce0 on uhub1
Oct 24 01:33:17 generic kernel: cdce0: <CDC Ethernet Control Model (ECM)> on usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:17 generic kernel: ue1: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
Oct 24 01:33:17 generic kernel: ue1: Ethernet address: 00:1e:10:1f:00:00
Oct 24 01:33:17 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:17 generic kernel: cdce0: at uhub1, port 4, addr 4 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:17 generic kernel: cdce0: detached
Oct 24 01:33:24 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:24 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:34 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:34 generic kernel: cdce0 on uhub1
Oct 24 01:33:34 generic kernel: cdce0: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE, class 2/0, rev 2.00/1.02, addr 4> on usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:34 generic kernel: cdce0: No valid alternate setting found
Oct 24 01:33:34 generic kernel: device_attach: cdce0 attach returned 6
Oct 24 01:33:34 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:39 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:39 generic kernel: cdce0 on uhub1
Oct 24 01:33:39 generic kernel: cdce0: <CDC Ethernet Control Model (ECM)> on usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:39 generic kernel: ue1: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
Oct 24 01:33:39 generic kernel: ue1: Ethernet address: 00:1e:10:1f:00:00
Oct 24 01:33:39 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:39 generic kernel: cdce0: at uhub1, port 4, addr 4 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:39 generic kernel: cdce0: detached
Oct 24 01:33:45 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:45 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:55 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:55 generic kernel: cdce0 on uhub1
Oct 24 01:33:55 generic kernel: cdce0: <CDC Ethernet Control Model (ECM)> on usbus0
Oct 24 01:33:55 generic kernel: ue1: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
Oct 24 01:33:55 generic kernel: ue1: Ethernet address: 00:1e:10:1f:00:00
Oct 24 01:33:55 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:55 generic kernel: cdce0: at uhub1, port 4, addr 4 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:33:55 generic kernel: cdce0: detached
Oct 24 01:34:02 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:34:02 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:34:12 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Oct 24 01:34:12 generic kernel: cdce0 on uhub1
Oct 24 01:34:12 generic kernel: cdce0: <CDC Ethernet Control Model (ECM)> on usbus0
Oct 24 01:34:12 generic kernel: ue1: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
Oct 24 01:34:12 generic kernel: ue1: Ethernet address: 00:1e:10:1f:00:00
Oct 24 01:34:12 generic kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 24 01:34:12 generic kernel: cdce0: at uhub1, port 4, addr 4 (disconnected)
```
It seems that he is constantly trying to initialize? What are the ideas to make it work properly?
Everything is fine with the other modem zte MF100 (ppp the program works well and i join the internet).


----------



## George (Oct 25, 2020)

If I understand the logs correctly, it disconnects (power down, plugged out or something) every ten seconds.


----------



## diizzy (Oct 25, 2020)

In general I'd suspect weak PSU but from what I know RPi support isn't great especially when not using -CURRENT.


----------



## George (Oct 25, 2020)

I see this issue in the freebsd-questions and freebsd-usb mailing lists (without replys).


			Search results for e3372h order:date-backward - MarkMail
		


Another unsuccessful try:
PR 192345 #Comment 47

So probably unrelated to rpi?


----------



## diizzy (Oct 25, 2020)

I have two e3372h flashed to stick mode (e3327s) and they both work fine, 13-CURRENT Orange Pi PC2 (Allwinner H5).


----------



## andrian (Jul 25, 2021)

diizzy said:


> I have two e3372h flashed to stick mode (e3327s) and they both work fine, 13-CURRENT Orange Pi PC2 (Allwinner H5).


Hello, please share information on how you flashed and succeeded!


----------



## gpw928 (Jul 25, 2021)

Are you aware of sysutils/usb_modeswitch?


----------



## diizzy (Jul 25, 2021)

andrian 





						Set Huawei E3372h from hilink to stick mode – Markus' Wiki
					






					markus.relix.de
				



https://pfstore.com.au/blogs/guides/reflash-huawei-e3372h-usb-modems-for-pfsense-opnsense (same procedure)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RsFQH-lAQg_
 (needle boot in action)
If you use Google and search for "Huawei E3372h-153TCPU-V200R001B329D63SP00C541" (without quotes) you should get a link pointing to androidhost.ru which seems to host the same firmware.
The firmware I used (from what I tell looking at my random notes) is:
Filename: Firmware_UPDATE_21.329.63.00.541.BIN 
Size: 24.7 MB (25,960,132 bytes)
SHA256: E611C2DBC29B9AE4D0B595F49387B1F0DF86AC49BA3BD259A452E66B5B9F918B

I do remember running into some annoying issue at one step but I don't remember what and the above worked for me, I have no idea if it will work using your hardware.


----------



## gpw928 (Jul 26, 2021)

In the event that you choose to risk re-flashing the firmware, rather than just mode switch it when you boot, here is a list of all the URLs I found when researching the subject. 

I chose not to proceed.  The first (0xf8.org) appears most likely to me.  The rest are in no particular order, but worth a look:



			Flashing a Huawei E3372h 4G LTE stick from Hilink to Stick mode – 0xf8.org
		









						Huawei E3372h-153
					

Huawei E3372h-153. GitHub Gist: instantly share code, notes, and snippets.




					gist.github.com
				





			https://community.sophos.com/products/xg-firewall/f/hardware/93084/huawei-e3372-lte-gsm-modem-in-stick-mode
		









						MT300N and Huawei E3372h-607 stick mode (non hilink mode)
					

I flashed Rooter on it and it working great with that dongle.




					forum.gl-inet.com
				








						Set Huawei E3372h from hilink to stick mode – Markus' Wiki
					






					markus.relix.de
				








						Mobile Broadband - DD-WRT Wiki
					






					wiki.dd-wrt.com
				











						Reflash Huawei E3372h USB modems for pfSense® & OPNsense®
					

Note: the minor version is important i.e. E3372h-153 vs E3372h-607 The 22.x series firmware is a NAT modem thingy. The 21.x series is "stick mode" where the network interface will have the "real" address on it. So stick mode is desirable. Load Generic Firmware. Log in to a Linux machine with a...




					pfstore.com.au
				








						192345 – [u3g] [cdce] patch for huawei 4G/LTE modems: E3272, E3372
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				








						Convert Huawei E3372h-153 from HiLink/router-mode to Stick/modem-mode [ UPDATED 2016-09-02 ]
					

This is updated version of my original post. I purchased additional modem that's externally identical to old one but had different serial po...




					blog.asiantuntijakaveri.fi
				








						Techship - FAQ - How to activate the data connection for Huawei cellular USB-sticks (MS2372 series) using the NCM network interface in Linux?
					

How to activate the data connection for Huawei cellular USB-sticks (MS2372 series) using the NCM network interface exposed by module in Linu..




					techship.com


----------

